# she impressed on us all how important it is to be kind



## hhtt

"She impressed on us all how important it is to be kind." 

Yukarıdaki cümleyi Türkçe'ye nasıl çevirebiliriz?

"Üzerine basa basa bize nazik olmanın ne kadar önemli olduğunu vurguladı."

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba,

Merhametli olmanın ne kadar önemli olduğunu hepimize vurguladı.

(Bence 'vurgulamak' fiiliyle bir daha 'üzerine basa basa'nın kullanmasına gerek yok!)


----------



## Muttaki

@Gemmenita'ya katılıyorum. "All" kelimesinin "us"la beraber anlaşılması lazım. 

"Kind"ı ise merhamet diye çeviremeyiz bence. Nazik veya kibar demek daha uygun.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba Muttaki,

Madem 'kind' için farklı düşünceler var, @hhtt'den bağlam beklenir.

Çünku İngilizcede genelde 2 'kind' varmiş:

*1.* Kalpla alakalı >>> anlam: *iyi kalpli *= *merhametli
*
Bu 'kind' insanın içiyle alakalı olan 'kind'. Hani diyoruz ya : She helps everyone, she is very kind! She is a kind girl!>>> 'Merhametli' derken bu 'kind'i kastediyoruz.

*TDK: *


> _*merhametli (sıfat)*
> sıfat_ Acıması olan, merhamet eden
> "_Bambaşka bir hâliniz vardır sizin. Merhametli bir insan olduğunuz bellidir._" - O. Rifat




*2.* Davranışla alakalı >>> anlam: Başkalarına karşı saygılı davranan (TDK'deki birinci tanım) =  nazik, kibar

Bu 'kind' insanın dışıyla, ya da daha doğrusu, davaranışlarıyla alakalı. Mesela 'birinden hediye alırken', diyoruz :
Teşekkür ederim, çok naziksiniz! >>> That's very kind of you!

'Kibar' da aynen 'nazik' gibi.

*TDK:*


> *nazik *-ği
> _*sıfat (na:zik) *Farsça nāzuk_
> 1. _sıfat_ Başkalarına karşı saygılı davranan
> "_Seçilmişlik duygusu insanları birbirine yakınlaştırdığından içeride herkes birbirine karşı son derece nazikti._" - E. Şafak
> 2. İnce yapılı, narin
> "_Kadın fevkalade nazik ve güzel, çocuklar oya gibi idiler._" - S. F. Abasıyanık
> 3. Özen, dikkat gösterilmezse kırılabilen, bozulabilen, kötüleşebilen
> "_Nazik bir bitki._"
> 4. Gerekli önlemler alınmadığında daha kötü olan, kritik
> "_Şimdi devleti tehlikeden kurtaracak pek nazik zamandır._" - A. Ş. Hisar
> 5. Dikkat isteyen, özen gerektiren
> "_Rica ederim gülmeyiniz, iş pek naziktir, şaka götürmez._" - H. R. Gürpınar


*TDK:*


> *kibar *
> _*sıfat *Arapça kibār_
> 1. _sıfat_ Davranış, düşünce, duygu bakımından ince, nazik olan (kimse)
> "_İşte senin bu kibar, bu efendi hâllerine bayılıyorum._" - Y. Z. Ortaç
> 2. Soylu, köklü (kimse, aile)
> "_Telefona giderek kibar ve varlıklı insanlara has bir şive ile köşkten otomobili istetti._" - H. Taner
> 3. _isim_ Büyükler, ulular




Özetleyeyim : Aslında 'kind' her ikisi de olabilir: merhametli ve nazik (kibar)

Ama hhtt'nin cümlesini okurken, bana ilk etapta, birinci 'kind' geldi (merhametli).
Şimdi hangisini seçmek, bağlamına göre, hhtt'ye kaldı.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Merhaba

"She impressed on us all how important it is to be kind."

impress on - olduğu için : üzerine bastırarak, olabilir

Nazik olmanın ne kadar önemli olduğunu, üzerine basarak vurguladı.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba RimeoftheAncientMariner,

'Vurgulamağın' direkt anlamı : impress on, put/lay emphasis on, ... dır.
O zaman bir daha 'üzerine bastırmak' ile pekiştermeye ne gerek var? (Bu yüzden #2 artık olduğunu söyledim.)

Hem de bakalım TDK'de bu konu hakkında ne yazılmış:



> *vurgulamak
> -i*
> 1. _-i_ Vurgu ile söylemek
> 2. Bir yazı veya konuşmada sürekli olarak öne sürülen, önemle belirtilmek istenen düşünceye dikkati çekmek, belli bir noktayı altını çizerek belirtmek
> 3. Belirlemek, damgasını vurmak




>>> 2. tanımda, en sonda, '*dikkati çekmek*/*altını çizerek *belirtmek' hepsi 'üzerine basarak' anlamını taşıyorlar.

Evet, eğer hhtt'nin cümlesinde en baştan, bir daha pekiştirme amacıyla, fazla kısımlar da olsaydı, mesela, ne bileyim, şöyle bir cümle olsaydı:

- She impressed on us all, on putting more emaphasis, how important it is to be kind.

O zaman 'üzerine basarak' ifadesiyle fazla pekiştirebilirdik , ama şimdilik bence gerek yok.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Merhaba Ms. Gemmenita,

"She impressed on us all how important it is to be kind."

belki şöyle olsa 

"She impressed us on all how important it is to be kind."

impress sonrası gelen on, aklımı karıştırıyor.


----------



## Gemmenita

Ha, anladım, anladım. Ben ise 'us all'ı, yanlış yazılmış diye, 'all of us' yorumladım.

Yani bana göre hhtt'nin cümlesi bu: She impressed on all of us how important it is to be kind.
...ve ona göre çeviri yaptım.

O zaman, bence hhtt'yi beklemeliyiz. Öyle görünüyor ki herşeyin cevabı arkadaşımızda!


----------



## Muttaki

Mesela "We all want to come with you." diyebiliyoruz. Benzer şekilde bu cümledeki "us all" yine "all of us" manasında olamaz mı?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Weymouth New Testament
Impress on those who are rich in the present age that they must not be haughty nor set their hopes on riches--that unstable foundation--but on God who provides us richly with all things for our enjoyment.

Ref : 1 Timothy 6:17 Command those who are rich in this present world not to be arrogant nor to put their hope in wealth, which is so uncertain, but to put their hope in God, who richly provides us with everything for our enjoyment.

Belki bu tercümeyi tam olarak yapabilirsek hhtt'nin cümlesini de benzer şekilde yapabiliriz.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Impress on those - Onlara vurgulayınız ?


----------



## hhtt

Muttaki said:


> Mesela "We all want to come with you." diyebiliyoruz. Benzer şekilde bu cümledeki "us all" yine "all of us" manasında olamaz mı?



Muhtemelen öyle.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Gemmenita

Muttaki said:


> Mesela "We all want to come with you." diyebiliyoruz. Benzer şekilde bu cümledeki "us all" yine "all of us" manasında olamaz mı?



Evet, şimdi bakıyorum ki olur, hem de çok güzel olur!


----------

